# 2.5 Aqueon Mini-Bow ideas?



## chibifish (May 20, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm going to be setting up a 10 gallon tank soon and my 2.5 Mini-Bow will be empty. Any ideas for easy-to-care-for pets? I'm not really interested in any other types of fish (tetras, etc.).

I'm thinking of some type of crab. Maybe a hermit? Or are there any crabs that live in water? Any ideas would be fantastic!

Or are there any type of small turtles?

Also, one last option, do you think I could sell it? Maybe on eBay or something? Just wondering...

:thankyou:


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

A fiddler crab setup would be pretty sweet! Just google "fiddler crab aquarium" and you'll get all kinds of ideas.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Thai micro crabs! Freshwater crabs are awesome. I am looking for some native species, since we can't get the Thai ones here.. 

Hermit crabs actually need a fair bit of room once they're bigger (and they hate living alone..) and really are more work than they seem. Also, even a small turtle would need at least 20 gallons. They are poopier than goldfish and omnivorous to boot, so are really dirty critters that need big tanks to help maintain water quality.

Shrimp - you can actually keep quite a few RCS in a small tank if you make sure the water is kept pristine and provide them lots of plants and shrimp food. If you do some research on some of the more exotic shrimp you'll see they can need quite as much care as a fish -- but to have brilliant blue, scarlet, yellow or giant black shrimpies seems kind of worth it to me..


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Shrimp, or maybe Thai micro crabs. That's all that would be comfortable.
Turtles need 75 gallons minimum for a male red eared slider. Turtle care is pretty complex and they often don't make sweet pets unless you socialize with them a ton.
Crabs, fiddlers need pretty specialized land/brackish water set ups which you can't do in such a small space.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

If you make some sort of cover you can do a small terrarium, a tarantula or smaller scorpion like a death stalker(very painful sting but few people die from it, more likely in older or very younger people).


----------



## chibifish (May 20, 2012)

Thanks guys!

I'll definitely look into the Thai micro crabs!

:yourock:


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

you could have a hatchling ringneck snake in there, they usually stay under 4 inches till they're about a year old, at which point he'd need a bigger tank, thus freeing the 2.5 up for another new project.


----------



## chibifish (May 20, 2012)

That sounds like a good idea! Just have to convince the parents about a snake lol. Thanks!


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

haha that's one of the great things about being an adult: you can have any pet you want, so long as you can afford it, and take care of it


----------

